# aroused



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2013)

17:05 - Sedici star del mondo a luci rosse hanno deciso di svestire i panni di icone erotiche per raccontare la loro vita fuori dal set, tra malattie veneree e ricerca dell'amore. "Aroused" ("Eccitato"), che uscirà negli States il 9 maggio, è un documentario diretto dalla fotografa Deborah Anderson e si propone di mostrare il lato più umano e fragile delle pornostar, viste come donne e non come oggetti del desiderio maschile.
Ad accompagnare il primo film della Anderson anche un libro fotografico sullo stesso tema, che immortala le stelle dell'hard nella loro quotidianità. 

In "Aroused" le attrici confessano di amare molto il loro lavoro, ma anche di non identificarsi nel tipo di sessualità che incarnano sul set. Molte di loro si dicono inoltre preoccupate per come l'esperienza nel mondo dell'hard possa influenzare negativamente i loro prossimi lavori o le relazioni future. 

L'intenzione del libro e del documentario è fare luce sul lato più umano dell'industria del porno, ha spiegato la Anderson, e sui rischi per la salute degli attori. Tutte le attrici hanno infatti ammesso di aver contratto malattie veneree sul set.

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/spet...ici-a-luci-rosse-prima-e-dopo-il-trucco.shtml


http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/spet...7/le-protagoniste-di-aroused-senza-veli.shtml


----------

